# Dehydrated Cow Tongue



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Has anyone ever dehydrated cow tongue? Is it as simple as slicing thin and dehydrating?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yup. I've never done tongue though. It is fatty so might be a bit messy if your dehydrator melts the fat like mine. Tongue is so tough raw it is as much fun to chew as jerky. I would make the slices as large as you can, you don't want your dog swallowing it without putting some tooth holes through or it might not digest well.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Would you recommend giving them tongue raw as a treat?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would feed it raw but I feed raw and I'm too lazy to do precise cutting so the meat dries evenly, turning and watching the meat dry over a day and possibly see it gone in the blink of an eye. My dogs get just as excited over carrot 'spaghetti' as fancy dog cookies with a dozen exotic ingredients so it really isn't worth the bother for me. It wouldn't be a long lasting treat raw, might last longer if it is made into jerky.


----------

